# Internet Bridge Troll



## The Last Legionary (Jul 9, 2011)

Mom's basement rocks!


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2011)

That was brilliant!  Many thanks for brightening my dull day .


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 10, 2011)

Didn't he used to be a member here? A regular in the Study? I dunno....just seems, familiar.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jul 10, 2011)

:chuckles:  Aye, there was an air of familiarity about him .


----------

